# ...*grumble..*



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

SO, couple of friends got a bunch of gouramis, found out they'll outgrow their 10 gallons... SO I TOOK THEM! Hoorah, except, now I have two male's in my 28 gallon ....Ehh. So far they ignore eachother. One is a Blue Paradise,and the other a Gold. What should I do? Are they going to cause problems in the future?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well blue paradise gouramis can be quite the butt heads so I'd watch out for him.


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Yep noticed that today, chasing around the red eyes. He also sized up the Gold gourami, swam along side for a good 30 seconds eyeballing him, I'll make a decision about what to do about him in the next week, we'll see...


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

With gouramis, as size increases, generally so does attitude, which can be alleviated in the future with a larger tank.

I'd say you'd be set for now, but keep an eye on em.


----------

